# New Certina DS Action Diver 38mm



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

I couldn't find any info on these new releases from Certina on here so thought I'd share. Just discovered these new models this afternoon and loving the blue dial. Perfect size for me at 38mm. Looking forward to seeing some more real world shots and videos. Monochrome Watches have reviewed them.

Good price and specs, I've owned a Certina DS1 in the past and was impressed with its build quality and recommended the original, larger DS Action Diver to a work colleague who bought one and loves it.

Specs:
£720/£670
Case material
316L stainless steel
Bezel material
316L stainless steel
Aluminium
Super-LumiNova
Glass
Antireflection treatment on one side
Sapphire crystal
Water resistance
Diver's watch according to ISO 6425
Diameter
38.00mm
Height
12.20mm
Between lugs
19.00mm
Type
Automatic
Model
POWERMATIC 80.611
Features
80-hr power reserve
Nivachron
Lume Super-LumiNova
Bracelet Material
316L stainless steel
Buckle material
316L stainless steel
Buckle features
Diver extension


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just saw these today on monochrome and love the look! Perfect size for a daily and would fit under a cuff easily.

The green bezel/black dial one on a tropic would look the business imo.









Hands-On - The New Certina DS Action Diver 38mm (Specs & Price)


Here is the new Certina DS Action Diver 38mm, A cool, compact and robust dive watch at fair price that we present you with hands-on photos.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

tiki5698 said:


> Just saw these today on monochrome and love the look! Perfect size for a daily and would fit under a cuff easily.
> 
> The green bezel/black dial one on a tropic would look the business imo.
> 
> ...


I was surprised only Monochrome and another review site have picked up on these so far (from what I've found). For me a new 38mm diver is big news. I don't currently have a diver in my collection, I recently sold off my last one but that blue is very tempting. I'm trying to be good at the moment but a big birthday is on the horizon so maybe I'll get my credit card out of my girlfriends purse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I like 'em.
But I wish they didn't have "Divers watch" on the dial


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Good looking but not going to win any new design awards. There's not one thing that stands out and not one thing to put down.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

OnlyOneMore said:


> 38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


For years I wore a 38mm Tag Heuer dive watch. Its a great size for anyone looking for a low-profile, wearable, waterproof watch with a timing bezel, whether for diving or just daily wear. And I am not a woman. Personally I really like the looks of these Certinas and were I in the market for a dive watch I'd consider one very seriously. My current weekends & vacations watch is an Oris Diver 65 at 40mm, but even that feels a bit big some times. Not everyone wants to strap a pie-plate to their wrist each morning.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris Stark said:


> Good looking but not going to win any new design awards. There's not one thing that stands out and not one thing to put down.


It's a generic diver style no doubt but it's good to see a smaller diameter dive watch, from a mid range Swiss brand aimed at us 'women'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Aviron said:


> For years I wore a 38mm Tag Heuer dive watch. Its a great size for anyone looking for a low-profile, wearable, waterproof watch with a timing bezel, whether for diving or just daily wear. And I am not a woman. Personally I really like the looks of these Certinas and were I in the market for a dive watch I'd consider one very seriously. My current weekends & vacations watch is an Oris Diver 65 at 40mm, but even that feels a bit big some times. Not everyone wants to strap a pie-plate to their wrist each morning.


Couldn't have put it better myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Aviron said:


> For years I wore a 38mm Tag Heuer dive watch. Its a great size for anyone looking for a low-profile, wearable, waterproof watch with a timing bezel, whether for diving or just daily wear. And I am not a woman. Personally I really like the looks of these Certinas and were I in the market for a dive watch I'd consider one very seriously. My current weekends & vacations watch is an Oris Diver 65 at 40mm, but even that feels a bit big some times. Not everyone wants to strap a pie-plate to their wrist each morning.


I'm not saying one way or another, it's just that 95%+ of current men's diver's are 40mm and over.

At 38mm this is going to be seen as small in the existing market. I'm just wondering if it's intended as a unisex crossover of some sort. Make it a size where a woman would "borrow" if from her significant other thereby opening an interest for the brand in a different demographic


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I regularly wear their ds action diver, which is a 43mm case, with a quartz version available at 41mm and an automatic chronograph that's almost 46. For what it's worth, it is one of my favorite watches. Comfortable, functional, reliable, not over-the-top expensive. The powermatic 80 movement runs under +10 seconds per day. 

I'm guessing this is 'filling out the lineup,' catering to customers who prefer a smaller watch. 

Good thing I like the stock bracelet, because the 21mm lug width on mine and the 19mm on the new issue are....a pain in the neck.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

80 hour power reserve. Reputable company. That's a good value right there...assuming they can be had for $500 or so.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

OnlyOneMore said:


> 38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


Most likely yes, yes it is. I am waiting for the rest of the puny watch brigade to show up and tell us how wonderful it will look on a hairy 8 inch wrist ... because it is obviously the perfect size. Just the latest company to find out small watches are not a commercial success.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

OnlyOneMore said:


> I'm not saying one way or another, it's just that 95%+ of current men's diver's are 40mm and over.
> 
> At 38mm this is going to be seen as small in the existing market. I'm just wondering if it's intended as a unisex crossover of some sort. Make it a size where a woman would "borrow" if from her significant other thereby opening an interest for the brand in a different demographic


As you say the existing market is full of 40mm+ divers. If you're blessed with large wrists then the choice is endless. For skinny wristers like myself then 38/39mm dive watches are hard to come by and when a new model is released its gets my wallet twitching.

I've tried to rock big divers on my 6.5" wrist in the past and they just looked daft. Doesn't matter if the L2L is short, they're still too big. I'm 6'3 and not exactly a streak of piss either but I'm a bit shy in the wrist department.

The Tudor BB58 got a fanfare when it was announced this is a whole mm smaller so can't imagine it looking that much different.

You usually have to look at the micro brands for divers under 40mm, so it's good to see a big brand releasing something more manageable. They've still got their original 43mm version in the line up so plenty of choice for everyone.

The Certina website doesn't specify by gender but Jura Watches have this listed as a mans watch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

The blue dial model is sharp. Glad to hear you may have found a watch that could be comfortable for you to wear.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Watch Obsessive said:


> It's a generic diver style no doubt but it's good to see a smaller diameter dive watch, from a mid range Swiss brand aimed at us 'women'.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not know it was a women's watch.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris Stark said:


> I did not know it was a women's watch.


It's not, I was being sarcastic after an earlier post. It's a dudes watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

pickle puss said:


> I like 'em.
> But I wish they didn't have "Divers watch" on the dial


But then how we would we know what activities we can do while wearing it?


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I like that more brands are releasing smaller watches, and divers in particular. It is quite a generic looking diver, although 80 hour power reserve and 300m WR are quite nice. But for $500-700 I would look at microbrands that provide a bit more design and uniqueness such as Lorier, Orion, Raven, Vaer, Seals, Nodus, etc.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Wonder what is the lug to lug size🤔


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

ChFoo said:


> Wonder what is the lug to lug size🤔


19mm. Its specs can be found on Certina's webpage.






DS Action Diver Automatic Blue 316L stainless steel: SwissWatch | Certina


Discover the DS Action Diver - Automatic Blue Watch ➽ Swiss Made watch ✓ Find a store near you




www.certina.com


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

ChFoo said:


> Wonder what is the lug to lug size🤔


Monochrome estimated 46mm L2L.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

Like it. Specs are nice, design is your average diver. Love the caseback. Will probably buy one next year.

Yes to more divers under 40 mm. 38-39 mm is perfect for me. Some won't like it, but these are not at the expense of bigger watches, but rather an extension. So no worries to the big wristed guys, most modern watches are still oversized.


----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)

little small for me, I like the 41-43 range but Certina makes a good diver for the $ imo


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

If only they make the PH200M at 39mm....oh man! I will be all over it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice looking watch, quality brand, and 80 hours? Very nice!!


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)

Ohh I really like Certina - hard to find in the US unfortunately


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

These look great! If they had a 38 to 40mm version of the ds action gmt I'd buy it right now.


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice. Lack of colors imo, some redish accents would be nice. Nice to see smaller sizes are coming back.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

I couldn't resist the black dial version. Should look nice on my 6.5 inch wrist. I was just thinking the other day how I wish Certina would make a smaller version of their automatic diver. The 43mm is so nice but it's just a bit too big for me. This looks like something I can wear to work and fit under a dress shirt sleeve (when we eventually go back that is). Supposedly will arrive from the UK in about a week. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Source to purchase??


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

biglove said:


> Source to purchase??


I bought it from Jura watches Jura Watches | Luxury Watch Specialists


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Many thanks. ^^^


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

tortugoala said:


> I bought it from Jura watches Jura Watches | Luxury Watch Specialists


Two-tone with green bezel inbound. With 20% off code "BOX20" and no VAT to States, fair price from an AD.

Xmas watch $ spent.


----------



## nick04 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

nick04 said:


> Yes


I'm just gonna say goodbye now in case I'm not around when you go


----------



## Pospinany (Sep 27, 2020)

New photos: https://www.klockia.se/en/certina-ds-action-diver-38mm-c032.807.11.051.00

Do you think this size could be good for my 17.5 cm (5.5 cm wide) wrist? 43mm is too big and I'm afraid 38mm will be too small. I currently have ray 2 and it seems good.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

biglove said:


> Two-tone with green bezel inbound. With 20% off code "BOX20" and no VAT to States, fair price from an AD.
> 
> Xmas watch $ spent.


That's a cracking deal with 20% off. I've ordered from Jura before and had a good experience. Very tempting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Uh-oh, this is going to cost me. I like small divers and the DS action. But at 43mm...I could resist.

At 38mm? Eh... not so much.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Good thing I like the stock bracelet, because the 21mm lug width on mine and the 19mm on the new issue are....a pain in the neck.


Agreed - disappointing


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

tortugoala said:


> I couldn't resist the black dial version. Should look nice on my 6.5 inch wrist. I was just thinking the other day how I wish Certina would make a smaller version of their automatic diver. The 43mm is so nice but it's just a bit too big for me. This looks like something I can wear to work and fit under a dress shirt sleeve (when we eventually go back that is). Supposedly will arrive from the UK in about a week. I'll post pics when I get it.





biglove said:


> Two-tone with green bezel inbound. With 20% off code "BOX20" and no VAT to States, fair price from an AD.
> 
> Xmas watch $ spent.


Did these say they were in stock when you guys ordered? The 20% discount is mighty tempting, kind of want to jump on it but it looks like it's a backorder right now.


----------



## Pospinany (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes, it is backorder. Lead time is 2-3 weeks. They will ship directly from factory.


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I'm 6'3 and not exactly a streak of piss either but I'm a bit shy in the wrist department.


If you're 6' 3" and _not exactly a streak of piss either_, then a 38mm watch could well look small. As watch enthusiasts, we can overthink wrist size. But overall body size matters too.


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I couldn't find any info on these new releases from Certina on here so thought I'd share. Just discovered these new models this afternoon and loving the blue dial. Perfect size for me at 38mm. Looking forward to seeing some more real world shots and videos. Monochrome Watches have reviewed them.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch and a nice size! Certina deserves more credit in my opinion.


----------



## Tool_Zen (May 10, 2020)

I also noticed this new Certina line. 
Another awesome new addition is this reissue of their historic watch from 1967 (only downside, it's almost 43mm and 13mm tall). Red crossline and seconds accent is an eye catcher:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I've just been doing a bit more research and it doesn't appear the 38mm has the ratcheting diver extension on the clasp like it's larger, 43mm brother, which is a shame. I could be wrong but from what I can see it has a push button release but from the comments on the Monochrome review it has a flippable divers extension not an on the fly one. See below:

38mm (pic courtesy of Klockia)










43mm (pic courtesy of Jomashop)










Still trying really hard to resist the Jura Watches 20% discount, that would make it a snip at 536 quid.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Tool_Zen said:


> I also noticed this new Certina line.
> Another awesome new addition is this reissue of their historic watch from 1967 (only downside, it's almost 43mm and 13mm tall). Red crossline and seconds accent is an eye catcher:
> 
> View attachment 15625768


If they released this in a 38/39mm I'd be all over it, much prefer a retro diver.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Batboy said:


> If you're 6' 3" and _not exactly a streak of piss either_, then a 38mm watch could well look small. As watch enthusiasts, we can overthink wrist size. But overall body size matters too.


True, I've owned a range of divers in varying sizes and ultimately prefer smaller cases. I wore a 38mm Seiko SKX013 for several years that was a great fit on my wrist. I've also tried 42mm Seikos and Steinharts, which in hindsight, looked ridiculous.


----------



## Tool_Zen (May 10, 2020)

Watch Obsessive said:


> If they released this in a 38/39mm I'd be all over it, much prefer a retro diver.


Exactly. Me too. I ordered it and then canceled. Too big for my liking.


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a nice looking diver. A 38mm, 41mm, and 43mm choice would be good for so many watches. Those sizes should please the majority of wearers.


----------



## MikeTangoWhisky (Jan 2, 2021)

Mine was delivered today. Ordered from Jura Watches with a lead time of three weeks. Arrived after 10 days.









On my 6.5inch wrist. No extending function on the bracelet. 120 click bezel unlike the 43mm.

Very happy.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

MikeTangoWhisky said:


> Mine was delivered today. Ordered from Jura Watches with a lead time of three weeks. Arrived after 10 days.
> View attachment 15629112
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

MikeTangoWhisky said:


> Mine was delivered today. Ordered from Jura Watches with a lead time of three weeks. Arrived after 10 days.
> View attachment 15629112
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! More photo please


----------



## MikeTangoWhisky (Jan 2, 2021)

Of course!


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

MikeTangoWhisky said:


> Of course!
> 
> View attachment 15629617
> 
> ...


Thank man. I am eyeing the blue one.


----------



## MikeTangoWhisky (Jan 2, 2021)

ChFoo said:


> Thank man. I am eyeing the blue one.


No problem. I wish I could tell you more about it other than what's already mentioned in the specs but as this is my first Swiss made watch I would struggle to compare it to others. It certainly feels well made and on a par if not better than the GFs Tissot.

The blue looks beautiful from the photos I've seen.

I'll update in a few days with initial accuracy!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

I regularly wear their ds action diver, which is a 43mm case, with a quartz version available at 41mm and an automatic chronograph that's almost 46. For what it's worth, it is one of my favorite watches. Comfortable, functional, reliable, not over-the-top expensive. The powermatic 80 movement runs under +10 seconds per day.

I'm guessing this is 'filling out the lineup,' catering to customers who prefer a smaller watch.

Good thing I like the stock bracelet, because the 21mm lug width on mine and the 19mm on the new issue are....a pain in the neck.
[/QUOTE]

I have contacted both Jura and Certina to see if they have a rubber dive strap for this watch to provide some choice given the odd lug width. I shall report back when I have had a reply.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Smudge62 said:


> I regularly wear their ds action diver, which is a 43mm case, with a quartz version available at 41mm and an automatic chronograph that's almost 46. For what it's worth, it is one of my favorite watches. Comfortable, functional, reliable, not over-the-top expensive. The powermatic 80 movement runs under +10 seconds per day.
> 
> I'm guessing this is 'filling out the lineup,' catering to customers who prefer a smaller watch.
> 
> Good thing I like the stock bracelet, because the 21mm lug width on mine and the 19mm on the new issue are....a pain in the neck.


I have contacted both Jura and Certina to see if they have a rubber dive strap for this watch to provide some choice given the odd lug width. I shall report back when I have had a reply.
[/QUOTE]
Certina definitely has a rubber strap at 21mm.


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Eager for mine to arrive. That blue looks great.


----------



## Pospinany (Sep 27, 2020)

Certina New Year Whole Movie


----------



## Darth Hotdog (Oct 25, 2011)

MikeTangoWhisky said:


> Of course!
> 
> View attachment 15629617
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic..!???
Can you please measure the lug-lug length and share with the group..?
Cheers,


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I really like the two tone version, but 19mm lugs........grrrrr.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

OnlyOneMore said:


> 38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


Why oh why do some men feel the need to proclaim every sub 40mm watch as a, 'womens watch'?


----------



## twowatchcollector (Dec 10, 2020)

OnlyOneMore said:


> 38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


Guess you wouldn't say that about a 6538.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dennis K said:


> Why oh why do some men feel the need to proclaim every sub 40mm watch as a, 'womens watch'?


... because it is. You can find this size pretty readily in the ladies department. 36 too. Technically I believe it is "mid-size" ... but I won't buy anything under 42.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Pallet Spoon said:


> ... because it is. You can find this size pretty readily in the ladies department. 36 too. Technically I believe it is "mid-size" ... but I won't buy anything under 42.


Good for you. However, just because it's under a certain size, really doesn't make it a ladies watch. It's not like they come in a box with, 'Do not sell to anyone without a vagina!', stickers all over it.

Personally, I find a smaller watch far more comfortable to wear all day. I don't want or indeed, need, a large chunk of metal hanging on the end of my arm.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> Good for you. However, just because it's under a certain size, really doesn't make it a ladies watch. It's not like they come in a box with, 'Do not sell to anyone without a vagina!', stickers all over it.
> 
> Personally, I find a smaller watch far more comfortable to wear all day. *I don't want or indeed, need, a large chunk of metal hanging on the end of my arm*.


Then don't.

You seem very insecure for someone who claims to be comfortable with wearing smaller watches.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dennis K said:


> Good for you. However, just because it's under a certain size, really doesn't make it a ladies watch. It's not like they come in a box with, 'Do not sell to anyone without a vagina!', stickers all over it.
> 
> Personally, I find a smaller watch far more comfortable to wear all day. I don't want or indeed, need, a large chunk of metal hanging on the end of my arm.


Why is it that people who belong to the puny watch brigade are so angry? I had to listen for 10 years on here on a weekly basis about how large watches were just a "fad" and "looked stupid" ... soon to come to an end, without ever writing a response like this. If you like tiny watches, just own it. There is no reason to be triggered.


----------



## MikeTangoWhisky (Jan 2, 2021)

Darth Hotdog said:


> Looks fantastic..!
> Can you please measure the lug-lug length and share with the group..?
> Cheers,


Forgive my rudimentary method of measurement. I think it's approximately 46mm but my eyes aren't the best. Have a look for yourself.









It's also running around 5 seconds a day fast.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

OnlyOneMore said:


> Then don't.
> 
> You seem very insecure for someone who claims to be comfortable with wearing smaller watches.


On the contrary. I find it a far more telling indication of insecurity, when a man has to proclaim a small watch as being like, a toy / a childs watch / a girls watch / for women only, or small wrists as 'puny' (like the fellow above). All in order to try and bolster their own fragile masculinity. A guys wrist circumference isn't a measure of how 'big and butch' they are.

I'd find it hilarious, except toxic masculinity such as this is actually very harmful to society.


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

Pallet Spoon said:


> ... because it is. You can find this size pretty readily in the ladies department. 36 too. Technically I believe it is "mid-size" ... but I won't buy anything under 42.


Agreed. I won't buy anything under 46mm and I also drive a jacked up Ford F350 with 30 inch rims.


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> On the contrary. I find it a far more telling indication of insecurity, when a man has to proclaim a small watch as being like, a toy / a childs watch / a girls watch / for women only, or small wrists as 'puny' (like the fellow above). All in order to try and bolster their own fragile masculinity. A guys wrist circumference isn't a measure of how 'big and butch' they are.


Only problem is, I didn't say any of those things. I simply asked if a watch 5mm smaller than my current Certina diver was meant as a woman's watch or in a follow up post a possible unisex crossover.

You're the one who decided my intent and went on to flesh it out with your own fictitious interpretation. If you like smaller watches, wear them. Believe me, I really don't care, but the rabid defence of your opinion really smells of insecurity and self doubt regarding your preference.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice watch. It looks to be a solid offering at a decent price and I've become a fan of the Powermatic 80. If it had come out 5 years ago I'd probably own one. As it is I have a few smaller divers already and this one isn't "edgy" enough to overcome my inertia.......... I have a way of talking myself into stuff, though.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dennis K said:


> On the contrary. I find it a far more telling indication of insecurity, when a man has to proclaim a small watch as being like, a toy / a childs watch / a girls watch / for women only, or small wrists as 'puny' (like the fellow above). All in order to try and bolster their own fragile masculinity. A guys wrist circumference isn't a measure of how 'big and butch' they are.
> 
> I'd find it hilarious, except toxic masculinity such as this is actually very harmful to society.


I don't need to bolster anything. I think tiny watches on men look ridiculous. Harmful to society? I think you take yourself and this watch hobby WAY too seriously. Maybe a break is in order.



Dietly said:


> Agreed. I won't buy anything under 46mm and I also drive a jacked up Ford F350 with 30 inch rims.


Angry angry tiny watch fan ... why can't we all just enjoy our hobby without being a bunch of Richards. As stated above, seems you could dish it out for over 10 years but can't seem to take it.


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I don't need to bolster anything. I think tiny watches on men look ridiculous. Harmful to society? I think you take yourself and this watch hobby WAY too seriously. Maybe a break is in order.
> 
> Angry angry tiny watch fan ... why can't we all just enjoy our hobby without being a bunch of Richards. As stated above, seems you could dish it out for over 10 years but can't seem to take it.


I think you replied to the wrong person. I only wear 46 and up, definitely not a tiny watch fan.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dietly said:


> I think you replied to the wrong person. I only wear 46 and up, definitely not a tiny watch fan.


Your remark seemed sarcastic. I'm sorry if it was not. That is definitely large and on the upper end of what I would wear ... but I do own a few actually bigger than that  . I can't imagine what a 38mm diver would look like on either of us.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

OnlyOneMore said:


> Only problem is, I didn't say any of those things. I simply asked if a watch 5mm smaller than my current Certina diver was meant as a woman's watch or in a follow up post a possible unisex crossover.


I wasn't actually referring to you.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I don't need to bolster anything. I think tiny watches on men look ridiculous. Harmful to society? I think you take yourself and this watch hobby WAY too seriously. Maybe a break is in order.


In my experience, it takes a more confident man to wear a smaller watch. Not everyone is able to do so. It's ok, we get it.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Dennis K said:


> In my experience, it takes a more confident man to wear a smaller watch. Not everyone is able to do so. It's ok, we get it.


Yeah ... sure, if that makes you feel better roll with it.  So sensitive and defensive for a confident person.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

biglove said:


> Two-tone with green bezel inbound. With 20% off code "BOX20" and no VAT to States, fair price from an AD.
> 
> Xmas watch $ spent.





biglove said:


> Two-tone with green bezel inbound. With 20% off code "BOX20" and no VAT to States, fair price from an AD.
> 
> Xmas watch $ spent.


thanks for the discount code- still works! Just pulled the trigger on the black one with them. I'm in Canada, fedex shipping was expensive so I took the Royal Mail route- hope that doesn't take forever.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Predictabilly said:


> thanks for the discount code- still works! Just pulled the trigger on the black one with them. I'm in Canada, fedex shipping was expensive so I took the Royal Mail route- hope that doesn't take forever.


Good to know that code still works! I am still thinking if I should get out of my comfort zone and order the black two-tone.  And the black in SS is very nice though! I am planning to wear it on a rubber strap so the two-tone could either work for or against it..


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Jura updated me last week. Will be 4-6 weeks for the two-tone to be shipped to them from factory. 

Have no doubt will be worth the wait.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

OnlyOneMore said:


> 38mm is pretty small in the diver market. Is this intended as a woman's watch?


First Bond watch was the Rolex Submariner 6538 at 38mm which Sean Connery also wore from his personal collection. I haven't run across a dinner plate watch I thought was more manly man than that one. YMMV.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Yeah ... sure, if that makes you feel better roll with it.  So sensitive and defensive for a confident person.


Women with small hands make me feel more confident. Just sayin'


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

biglove said:


> Jura updated me last week. Will be 4-6 weeks for the two-tone to be shipped to them from factory.
> 
> Have no doubt will be worth the wait.


They contacted me too, quoting the same lead time. What two tone version did you go for? I went with the green bezel.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dennis K said:


> They contacted me too, quoting the same lead time. What two tone version did you go for? I went with the green bezel.


Are you guys planning to wear it with the bracelet?


----------



## Kayden (Jan 11, 2021)

any bezel and marking misalignment issue?


----------



## MikeTangoWhisky (Jan 2, 2021)

Kayden said:


> any bezel and marking misalignment issue?


None. No back play in the bezel either.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Just realized something and hope it won’t affect me...the one flaw i can see is HOW does it only have 2 micro adjust holes?! Look at all that unused space in the clasp...what the bloody hell. If this fits too tight or too loose I’ll be absolutely pissed.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

pdsf said:


> Are you guys planning to wear it with the bracelet?


I am. Mainly due to the fact that I have no 19mm straps!



Predictabilly said:


> Just realized something and hope it won't affect me...the one flaw i can see is HOW does it only have 2 micro adjust holes?! Look at all that unused space in the clasp...what the bloody hell. If this fits too tight or too loose I'll be absolutely pissed.


Yeah, I spotted this too. Although, my SARB033 only had two micro-adjusts and it fit me just fine.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> I am. Mainly due to the fact that I have no 19mm straps!
> 
> Yeah, I spotted this too. Although, my SARB033 only had two micro-adjusts and it fit me just fine.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


My SARB033 did not fit me properly- the exact watch I'm using as a reference with only 2 micro adjust holes that doesn't fit me properly (I sold it again after re buying it)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my blue version. I have to say I am not very pleased. The bezel does not line up and the crown is super hard to thread back in. My fingers hurt after getting it back sealed.

I wonder if there is something wrong with the thread or is it just the crown too small and I do not get good enough grip.

How is your crown? Also the thread is not visible when the crown is unscrewed so hard to tell if there is something wrong.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I have contacted both Jura and Certina to see if they have a rubber dive strap for this watch to provide some choice given the odd lug width. I shall report back when I have had a reply.


Certina definitely has a rubber strap at 21mm.
[/QUOTE]

Finally I got a response from Jura after chasing it up (silence from Certina themselves). Unfortunately there is no rubber strap available for this watch.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Your remark seemed sarcastic. I'm sorry if it was not. That is definitely large and on the upper end of what I would wear ... but I do own a few actually bigger than that  . I can't imagine what a 38mm diver would look like on either of us.


Probably a lot classier than anything you currently wear.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Just realized something and hope it won't affect me...the one flaw i can see is HOW does it only have 2 micro adjust holes?! Look at all that unused space in the clasp...what the bloody hell. If this fits too tight or too loose I'll be absolutely pissed.


Yeah. That might be a deal breaker for me. I had that issue with a Hamilton bracelet but I sent it back and got them to drill some more holes.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Smudge62 said:


> Probably a lot classier than anything you currently wear.


So ... you came in here as a n00b to try to insult me and throw shade on a 2 week old comment to prove what.a tough guy you are on the internet. I see you will be a useful member here. Is there anything you'd actually like to say about the watch?


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

My 38mm CW diver. Fantastic size and one of my favorite watches. As said earlier, the world needs more <40mm divers!


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

hairy said:


> My 38mm CW diver. Fantastic size and one of my favorite watches. As said earlier, the world needs more <40mm divers!


I'm right now in the market and funny enough the CW C60 Trident is my top choice.
But now enter this Certina...

Thoughts on this CW vs Certina conundrum?


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

jcpmmx said:


> I'm right now in the market and funny enough the CW C60 Trident is my top choice.
> But now enter this Certina...
> 
> Thoughts on this CW vs Certina conundrum?


I havent handled the Certina so I cant really comment other than it looks nice, if a little bit sterile to me.

I cant say enough nice things about the C60 mk3. The case is well finished with lots of detail and contrast, and the geometry conforms well to the wrist. The ceramic bezel is lumed, shiny, and has a satisfying click when you move it. The bracelet isnt flashy, but it has a quick release spring bar that makes strap changes a snap with no tools required. It also has a micro adjust clasp which every watch should have. The dial is shiny and deep, the markers well polished, and the hands have bevels to catch the light. Lume is good, not seiko monster bright, but it lasts all night and is plenty readable. Movement has been reliable and consistent.

My only complaints: i would gladly trade a little thickness for less water resistance. 600m is stupid. The 38mm isnt overly thick at 12.7mm, but it feels a little tall for its small proportions. I dont hate the brand name at the 9 oclock position, but I dont love it either. If it didnt shorten the 9 oclock marker, i would probably like it more.

If you grab one of these at the 30% off sale price or a nearly-new copy, do it. Its value is almost unbeatable at that price.


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

hairy said:


> I havent handled the Certina so I cant really comment other than it looks nice, if a little bit sterile to me.
> 
> I cant say enough nice things about the C60 mk3. The case is well finished with lots of detail and contrast, and the geometry conforms well to the wrist. The ceramic bezel is lumed, shiny, and has a satisfying click when you move it. The bracelet isnt flashy, but it has a quick release spring bar that makes strap changes a snap with no tools required. It also has a micro adjust clasp which every watch should have. The dial is shiny and deep, the markers well polished, and the hands have bevels to catch the light. Lume is good, not seiko monster bright, but it lasts all night and is plenty readable. Movement has been reliable and consistent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback!

Out of curiosity, why did you end up with the 38 mm version and not 40?
I have ~6.25 in wrists.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Smudge62 said:


> Certina definitely has a rubber strap at 21mm.


Finally I got a response from Jura after chasing it up (silence from Certina themselves). Unfortunately there is no rubber strap available for this watch.
[/QUOTE]

First, don't ask Certina - this is a question for an authorized dealer. Second, Certina's rubber straps for the larger DS Action divers are generic except for the Certina clasp - maybe you can dig out a clasp somewhere, if that matters. Third, there are plenty of places to get good-looking and performing aftermarket rubber watch straps at 19mm. Look at Amazon, Uncle Seiko, Barton for example. Yema's website is selling a rubber Tropic style at 19mm with a generic buckle (doesn't say "Yema" on it) that I think would look awesome with that watch. It's not that hard if you know where to look.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

Watch Obsessive said:


> skinny wristers


 I want to join that club. I am less and less bothered by not being able to wear a behemoth sized watch. There is just something uncool about it. Like city dwellers with a Silly Useless Vehicle. Once looking watch btw, the steel ones.


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

With a six week lead time and after speaking with a friend who works at an AD in eastern Europe, I cancelled my order. 

Maybe if they wind up on grey market, I will give one a try. 

Don't need another diver but if I did, I would go with a CW 40mm on sale or used. CW is a known entity to me. Certina is, too but not one of their divers.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

precious time said:


> I want to join that club. I am less and less bothered by not being able to wear a behemoth sized watch. There is just something uncool about it. Like city dwellers with a Silly Useless Vehicle. Once looking watch btw, the steel ones.


On the subject of city dwellers and Silly Useless Vehicles, by the same logic wouldn't you say there is something uncool about wearing a dive watch at all unless you're a diver and in a diving environment?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

obomomomo said:


> On the subject of city dwellers and Silly Useless Vehicles, by the same logic wouldn't you say there is something uncool about wearing a dive watch at all unless you're a diver and in a diving environment?


No, never. Nothing wrong with a good watch that can resists water. I do have a diver certificate but never really had the time. However, I never saw anyone wear a watch during a dive; only a computer. My point about the SUVs was not that they can go off-road, but that they generally are ridiculously big without size adding much utility in cities.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> So ... you came in here as a n00b to try to insult me and throw shade on a 2 week old comment to prove what.a tough guy you are on the internet. I see you will be a useful member here. Is there anything you'd actually like to say about the watch?


If you bother to look at this thread then you will see that I already have.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Predictabilly said:


> Just realized something and hope it won't affect me...the one flaw i can see is HOW does it only have 2 micro adjust holes?! Look at all that unused space in the clasp...what the bloody hell. If this fits too tight or too loose I'll be absolutely pissed.


Does the bracelet have half-links? Many Certinas do. My DS Podium Auto has 2 half-links either side of the clasp. With these, you can size the bracelet accurately, unlike some Seiko bracelets, that only have long links and 2 micro adjusts.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

jcpmmx said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you end up with the 38 mm version and not 40?
> I have ~6.25 in wrists.


I also have a 38mm version (MK2) and I have the same size wrist as you. I think that is the perfect size. The 40mm is too large.

CW however are going to do away with the 38mm soon so get in quick while you can. The red bezel version is already discontinued (in any size).


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

jcpmmx said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Out of curiosity, why did you end up with the 38 mm version and not 40?
> I have ~6.25 in wrists.


I have between 6 and 6.25" wrists. Fit and size is a complicated topic that no one measurement can tell you everything about. My determining factor is how the bracelet flows from the case and wraps around my wrist. If the bracelet has to make a big angle change in either direction to conform, it looks strange and is often uncomfortable. The combination of case diameter, midcase height, lug to lug length, lug and endlink shaping, and springbar location all seem to impact how a watch wears.

On the C60, the case and end lugs slope downward pretty drastically, similar to a lot of seiko cases. You could probably pull off a 40mm C60. The 38mm fits me like a glove and I wouldnt trade it.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

precious time said:


> No, never. Nothing wrong with a good watch that can resists water. I do have a diver certificate but never really had the time. However, I never saw anyone wear a watch during a dive; only a computer. My point about the SUVs was not that they can go off-road, but that they generally are ridiculously big without size adding much utility in cities.


100m WR is more than enough for almost any application. There are many of those and offhand I can think of several 150m and 200WR watches that are not divers. A watch doesn't have to be a diver or styled as such to have good water resistance. I'm sure you'd agree that many modern watches are ridiculously big without adding much utility, and the majority of them happen to be divers.

Of course, I'm aware in this thread we're talking about smaller divers

As an aside, I too am a diver but racked up something like 500-600 dives (stopped counting long ago) working as divemaster for a while in my younger days and still an avid recreational diver until the pandemic put a temporary stop to it all. I actually do almost always wear a watch when I dive (likely a GShock these days), not to track my bottom time but because I still like to know the time of day while sitting in the boat and I use a big display console mounted comp attached to my regulator that I obviously don't want to lug around. Back on shore a watch is useful to know when it's time for lunch or whether there's time for a quick nap before the next dive. I dont need a bulky dive comp to tell me that

As for urban SUVs one of my cars is a big Toyota 4WD. While I enjoy driving my more nimble hot hatch on open roads, aside from being able to transport bulky stuff when needed, in heavy traffic It's far more pleasant to be sitting high up in a big SUV.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Smudge62 said:


> If you bother to look at this thread then you will see that I already have.


... and if you bother to look at this thread you'll see you comment to me was useless. A little late to attack me now ... oops, sorry, I see you are really agitated at the word "little".


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

hairy said:


> I have between 6 and 6.25" wrists. Fit and size is a complicated topic that no one measurement can tell you everything about. My determining factor is how the bracelet flows from the case and wraps around my wrist. If the bracelet has to make a big angle change in either direction to conform, it looks strange and is often uncomfortable. The combination of case diameter, midcase height, lug to lug length, lug and endlink shaping, and springbar location all seem to impact how a watch wears.
> 
> On the C60, the case and end lugs slope downward pretty drastically, similar to a lot of seiko cases. You could probably pull off a 40mm C60. The 38mm fits me like a glove and I wouldnt trade it.


This all makes sense but the most important factor (as far as looks go as opposed to comfort) is a watch that isn't as large as the width of your wrist. The photo that you show indicates that the 38mm is about the limit for you. A 40mm wouldn't work for you (or me) and given the size of jcpmmx 's wrist it wouldn't work for him either. In fact 36mm watches would be the sweet spot for most watches other than divers (which need to be a larger and chunkier).


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> ... and if you bother to look at this thread you'll see you comment to me was useless. A little late to attack me now ... oops, sorry, I see you are really agitated at the word "little".


Hmmm...you're not really the sharpest knife in the drawer methinks. Perhaps there is truth in the expression 'oversized watch, undersized brain'. Now, please scuttle off to your tasteless world of blingy jewelry.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Smudge62 said:


> Hmmm...you're not really the sharpest knife in the drawer methinks. Perhaps there is truth in the expression 'oversized watch, undersized brain'. Now, please scuttle off to your tasteless world of blingy jewelry.


I don't know where you came from n00b but you "opinion" here is utterly useless. Your thought of me is laughable. Another keyboard warrior tough guy with 100 posts who is going to save the day. You are apparently not here to discuss watches like the rest of us ... and no one here is impressed.


----------



## Tool_Zen (May 10, 2020)

Dennis K said:


> I'd find it hilarious, except toxic masculinity such as this is actually very harmful to society.


I personally prefer 38-39mm dia watches no thicker than 12mm, but this sentence ^^^ above ^^^ is virtue signalling.


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

I'd also very happily trade any WR up to 200 m if that means cases ~10-11m thick


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Finally I got a response from Jura after chasing it up (silence from Certina themselves). Unfortunately there is no rubber strap available for this watch.


First, don't ask Certina - this is a question for an authorized dealer. Second, Certina's rubber straps for the larger DS Action divers are generic except for the Certina clasp - maybe you can dig out a clasp somewhere, if that matters. Third, there are plenty of places to get good-looking and performing aftermarket rubber watch straps at 19mm. Look at Amazon, Uncle Seiko, Barton for example. Yema's website is selling a rubber Tropic style at 19mm with a generic buckle (doesn't say "Yema" on it) that I think would look awesome with that watch. It's not that hard if you know where to look.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info but why shouldn't I ask the manufacturer if they...er....manufacture a certain product? After all if I ask an AD (which I did) all they are going to do if they don't know the answer (which they didn't) is ask the manufacturer themselves (which they did). What I was after was a Certina rubber strap designed for this particular watch (like Christopher Ward and others do) complete with branded clasp. A reasonable expectation I would have thought. I'll check out the Yema Strap. Thanks.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Smudge62 said:


> Yawn.


Great post. You're a troll who clearly doesn't even understand how to use the forum. You may want to hit EDIT and try to fix that double post incorrectly quoted mess you have up there. Coming on here posting combatively to members in good standing shows your intent ... and why you'll likely never have any credibility here. Shoo.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Great post. You're a troll who clearly doesn't even understand how to use the forum. You may want to hit EDIT and try to fix that double post incorrectly quoted mess you have up there. Coming on here posting combatively to members in good standing shows your intent ... and why you'll likely never have any credibility here. Shoo.


Yawn (how's that?)


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

jcpmmx said:


> I'd also very happily trade any WR up to 200 m if that means cases ~10-11m thick


The Certina at 12.2mm is slim considering the case width (0.5 slimmer than the CW Trident C60).


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the info but why shouldn't I ask the manufacturer if they...er....manufacture a certain product? After all if I ask an AD (which I did) all they are going to do if they don't know the answer (which they didn't) is ask the manufacturer themselves (which they did). What I was after was a Certina rubber strap designed for this particular watch (like Christopher Ward and others do) complete with branded clasp. A reasonable expectation I would have thought. I'll check out the Yema Strap. Thanks.
[/QUOTE]

You are inquiring about one watch that you have not yet purchased. The dealer sells many watches. The manufacturer is more likely to respond to queries from the dealer, not a not-yet-customer. That's my experience-based logic.

I'm inclined to think that if the smaller DS Action diver has any traction, they'll offer a rubber strap eventually. I generally agree, it's nice have the option to buy the watch with the bracelet and the spare dive strap up front - that's what I did with the Scurfa diver I wear.

The 41mm quartz Certina diver has a 20mm rubber strap. I had the choice with the larger version and went with the bracelet. I also have a Tissot Seastar that was sold on a rubber strap that I swap in if I'm around water. The Tissot strap has a stylistic "T" near the lug on the exterior of the strap and the logo on the clasp/buckle. Certina only puts their logo on the clasp and the _interior _of the strap - going low key with the branding, which I actually prefer. I did see a replacement Tissot rubber strap for 19mm lugs online, by the way - this is 22.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

biglove said:


> With a six week lead time and after speaking with a friend who works at an AD in eastern Europe, I cancelled my order.
> 
> Maybe if they wind up on grey market, I will give one a try.
> 
> Don't need another diver but if I did, I would go with a CW 40mm on sale or used. CW is a known entity to me. Certina is, too but not one of their divers.


I canceled my order as well for the same reason.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

biglove said:


> With a six week lead time and after speaking with a friend who works at an AD in eastern Europe, I cancelled my order.
> 
> Maybe if they wind up on grey market, I will give one a try.
> 
> Don't need another diver but if I did, I would go with a CW 40mm on sale or used. CW is a known entity to me. Certina is, too but not one of their divers.


What did your AD friend say?


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

obomomomo said:


> 100m WR is more than enough for almost any application. There are many of those and offhand I can think of several 150m and 200WR watches that are not divers. A watch doesn't have to be a diver or styled as such to have good water resistance. I'm sure you'd agree that many modern watches are ridiculously big without adding much utility, and the majority of them happen to be divers.
> 
> Of course, I'm aware in this thread we're talking about smaller divers
> 
> As an aside, I too am a diver but racked up something like 500-600 dives (stopped counting long ago) working as divemaster for a while in my younger days and still an avid recreational diver until the pandemic put a temporary stop to it all. I actually do almost always wear a watch when I dive (likely a GShock these days), not to track my bottom time but because I still like to know the time of day while sitting in the boat and I use a big display console mounted comp attached to my regulator that I obviously don't want to lug around. Back on shore a watch is useful to know when it's time for lunch or whether there's time for a quick nap before the next dive. I dont need a bulky dive comp to tell me that


Great to hear. Sounds like I should have taken lessons from you instead. BTW, just checked and I will need to renew my certificate.



obomomomo said:


> As for urban SUVs one of my cars is a big Toyota 4WD. While I enjoy driving my more nimble hot hatch on open roads, aside from being able to transport bulky stuff when needed, in heavy traffic It's far more pleasant to be sitting high up in a big SUV.


Perhaps, but not for others or the environment, but that is a discussion best left to other forums.


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)

Smudge62 said:


> What did your AD friend say?


Too high a MSRP and too heavy.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Smudge62 said:


> Yeah. That might be a deal breaker for me. I had that issue with a Hamilton bracelet but I sent it back and got them to drill some more holes.


Sent back to manufacturer? Do they do stuff like that, thought it's unheard of


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

I got lead time quote of 7-10 days from Certina factory to Jura, they will check it over and make sure it’s perfect then send it out to me in Canada. This thread was a huge help finding an AD that ships to Canada and at 20% off an absolute no brainer. Cannot wait, stoked. Until then I’m enjoying my newly acquired Seiko SPB147 on the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Two shots of my blue one.


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

Sassi said:


> Two shots of my blue one.


Can you share lume pics?
Thanks!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

jcpmmx said:


> Can you share lume pics?
> Thanks!


Sure, I can take some tomorrow. I will not be home today until very late.

The lume is stronger on the hands and the lume pip on the bezel. Hour markers not so strong. I can see the time in the morning after night though.


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

Sassi said:


> I can see the time in the morning after night though.


Meaning lume can last all night?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

jcpmmx said:


> Meaning lume can last all night?


Yes, sorry my writing was not very clear. In total darkness I was able to still read the time at about 5am when I woke up. At least the hands. I always charge up the lume before going to bed.

But it has to be said that for example my Sub has much better lume.


----------



## jcpmmx (Sep 19, 2020)

Sassi said:


> Yes, sorry my writing was not very clear. In total darkness I was able to still read the time at about 5am when I woke up. At least the hands. I always charge up the lume before going to bed.
> 
> But it has to be said that for example my Sub has much better lume.


Thanks for the feedback!
I'm still leaning towards the CW as 1st option.


----------



## Smudge62 (Jan 9, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Sent back to manufacturer? Do they do stuff like that, thought it's unheard of





jcpmmx said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> I'm still leaning towards the CW as 1st option.





Predictabilly said:


> Sent back to manufacturer? Do they do stuff like that, thought it's unheard of


Yes. I kicked up a fuss with the servicing dept. and said the bracelet wasn't fit for pupose. Which was true. so they put in more micro adjustment holes.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sassi said:


> Two shots of my blue one.
> View attachment 15666674
> 
> View attachment 15666676


glad to see it looks to appear a bit bigger more like a 39mm- doesn't look much smaller than the 6 digit sub!


----------



## karlsu (Nov 24, 2020)

This is my first post on this forum.

For the european readers: There is a good deal right now with about 30% off from a finnish AD. This brings the price down to 561 which I thought was quite a steal. Link below, use google translate if you aren't fluent in Finnish:

Sellon Kulta Aika


----------



## AA-79 (Jan 28, 2021)

karlsu said:


> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> For the european readers: There is a good deal right now with about 30% off from a finnish AD. This brings the price down to 561 which I thought was quite a steal. Link below, use google translate if you aren't fluent in Finnish:
> 
> Sellon Kulta Aika


can i trust this site? Is a good deal...


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

AA-79 said:


> can i trust this site? Is a good deal...


I bought mine from them. But I live in Finland, I do not know will they ship to other countries?


----------



## karlsu (Nov 24, 2020)

AA-79 said:


> can i trust this site? Is a good deal...


I have placed my order from them and they shipped the parcel the same day. They are an AD according to certina... I will post the watch when it arrives, and if it doesn't then klarna will refund my purchase.



Sassi said:


> I do not know will they ship to other countries?


They were able to send it to Sweden for an extra 25 EUR charge, but that is not too far away and I am guessing that they send to the whole EU.


----------



## AA-79 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sassi said:


> I bought mine from them. But I live in Finland, I do not know will they ship to other countries?


I will ask them if they sen it to the netherlands. How wpuld you descripe the color blue? The two photo's of it look lile two totaly differtent colors blue..


----------



## AA-79 (Jan 28, 2021)

AA-79 said:


> I will ask them if they sen it to the netherlands. How wpuld you descripe the color blue? The two photo's of it look lile two totaly differtent colors blue..


They deliver to netherlands for €25


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Post deleted.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Tool_Zen said:


> I personally prefer 38-39mm dia watches no thicker than 12mm, but this sentence ^^^ above ^^^ is virtue signalling.


Maybe so. It doesn't change it's truth though.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sassi said:


> I bought mine from them. But I live in Finland, I do not know will they ship to other countries?


Need pics more please and great ones so far! How's the lume? Would like to see lots more! I'm excited for mine to arrive should be this week


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Just got my despatch email from Jura today. Pretty excited to see what the green two tone looks like in the metal.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

The Certina 38mm looks interesting. The other smaller size diver is the Longines Hydroconquest at 39mm. I too have small wrists and cannot wear a big and thick diver watch. I noticed from other photos that the back has the turtle (which I like) instead of a display back. I wonder when this will become available in the US (with a discount).


----------



## Forsythjones (Jan 14, 2019)

That two tone aint half bad...


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah the ‘Divers Watch’ text ruins it for me. Also wish the lug width was 20mm, not 19mm. Nice watch though


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> Just got my despatch email from Jura today. Pretty excited to see what the green two tone looks like in the metal.


As promised...


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

For those people concerned about the lack of micro adjust holes on the clasp, the bracelet also comes with several half links. So dialling in a good fit should be possible for pretty much anyone.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dennis K said:


> As promised...
> View attachment 15685973


Congrats! It looks really good. Initial impressions? How is the weight?


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

pdsf said:


> Congrats! It looks really good. Initial impressions? How is the weight?


Initial impressions are good. I was worried about the male end links extending the lug to lug too much for me, but it's fine. Case lines are crisp and the rose gold bits are a nice subdued shade. Crown is a bit small, but ok in use and the bezel action is positive and snappy, but not in the same league as a Christopher Ward C60.

The bracelet is a bit of a cost cutting measure, with it using split pins and a rattly clasp, but with the aluminium bezel insert it's in keeping with the vintage vibe of the watch.

In terms of mass, it feels lighter than a 38mm C60, an SKX013 and a BB58. But that's ok, as it's very comfortable on wrist I didn't want anything bulky. It has a lot of character, which is exactly what I was hoping for and I'm looking forward to seeing how I get on with it.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is a lume shot. Hands and the pip are a bit brighter.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sgruschkus said:


> Yeah the 'Divers Watch' text ruins it for me. Also wish the lug width was 20mm, not 19mm. Nice watch though


The watch meets ISO standard and so have the print Divers Watch on the dial. Not that I need a watch that meets the ISO standard.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dennis K said:


> Initial impressions are good. I was worried about the male end links extending the lug to lug too much for me, but it's fine. Case lines are crisp and the rose gold bits are a nice subdued shade. Crown is a bit small, but ok in use and the bezel action is positive and snappy, but not in the same league as a Christopher Ward C60.
> 
> The bracelet is a bit of a cost cutting measure, with it using split pins and a rattly clasp, but with the aluminium bezel insert it's in keeping with the vintage vibe of the watch.
> 
> In terms of mass, it feels lighter than a 38mm C60, an SKX013 and a BB58. But that's ok, as it's very comfortable on wrist I didn't want anything bulky. It has a lot of character, which is exactly what I was hoping for and I'm looking forward to seeing how I get on with it.


Thank you for your mini-review!  I hope you get on with it very well over time.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Whacked it on a leather strap for today. Looks alright!


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> Whacked it on a leather strap for today. Looks alright!
> View attachment 15688542


Looks great! What is your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

tortugoala said:


> Looks great! What is your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all - 6.2''.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Took some precise measurements of it today and the results are quite surprising.

The lug to lug of the watch is actually 45mm and not 46mm as stated. The male endlinks extend it to 51mm, but it feels looks and feels less than that, as the gold centre links blend in with your skin tone and the watch is quite light.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> The watch meets ISO standard and so have the print Divers Watch on the dial. Not that I need a watch that meets the ISO standard.


Most brands usually only print "Diver's", not "Diver's Watch". Wonder why they felt the need to remind people it's a watch.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dennis K said:


> Whacked it on a leather strap for today. Looks alright!
> View attachment 15688542


Looks great! I was/am tempted to get the black two-tone, but I know it won't stay on the bracelet..  Probably rubber and leather.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Most brands usually only print "Diver's", not "Diver's Watch". Wonder why they felt the need to remind people it's a watch.


To be fair, said text in question is under a mm in height and you can't read any of it unless you're absolutely staring right at it from up close. Even then, it's difficult.

Personally to me, it's a complete non event.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Dennis K said:


> To be fair, said text in question is under a mm in height and you can't read any of it unless you're absolutely staring right at it from up close. Even then, it's difficult.
> Personally to me, it's a complete non event.


I guess I'm used to not seeing it, such as with Seiko, Citizen, and Helm divers. Certina has earned the right to print whatever they want on their watches.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Dennis K said:


> Took some precise measurements of it today and the results are quite surprising.
> 
> The lug to lug of the watch is actually 45mm and not 46mm as stated. The male endlinks extend it to 51mm, but it feels looks and feels less than that, as the gold centre links blend in with your skin tone and the watch is quite light.


Hi, I am really considering the watch, but I have a very thin wrist, can you explain to me:



Dennis K said:


> The male endlinks extend it to 51mm,


Does this mean that the watch is not really 45-46 lug to lug but 51mm?


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Hi, I am really considering the watch, but I have a very thin wrist, can you explain to me:
> 
> Does this mean that the watch is not really 45-46 lug to lug but 51mm?


Sure, the blue line is 51mm, the yellow line is 45mm. My wrist is only 6'', so if it fits me, then it will fit pretty much anyone.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Dennis K said:


> Sure, the blue line is 51mm, the yellow line is 45mm. My wrist is only 6'', so if it fits me, then it will fit pretty much anyone.
> View attachment 15696671


*Thanks man, any idea if the Longines Hydroconquest 39mm will wear bigger or smaller?*


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *Thanks man, any idea if the Longines Hydroconquest 39mm will wear bigger or smaller?*


I have absolutely no idea mate.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 15686582
> 
> 
> Here is a lume shot. Hands and the pip are a bit brighter.


Thanks so much, still (un)patiently waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *Thanks man, any idea if the Longines Hydroconquest 39mm will wear bigger or smaller?*


Larger


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Predictabilly said:


> Larger


Thank you for your reply, I am really debating between the Longines HC 39mm and the Certina 38mm.
Can you tell me why do you think th HC will wear larger? and how larger are we talking about?


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Thank you for your reply, I am really debating between the Longines HC 39mm and the Certina 38mm.
> Can you tell me why do you think th HC will wear larger? and how larger are we talking about?


39mm > 38mm


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

tortugoala said:


> 39mm > 38mm


Yes, but the lug to lug is what important... the longines has a around 38 lug to lug 
and the Certina is 45-51???, so it is a bit confusing for me at the moment.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Yes, but the lug to lug is what important... the longines has a around 38 lug to lug
> and the Certina is 45-51???, so it is a bit confusing for me at the moment.


The Certina will wear smaller. Smaller case size and shorter lug to lug. The male end links slope down so it's not as noticeable. Now go buy one and return it if you don't like it. Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

tortugoala said:


> The Certina will wear smaller. Smaller case size and shorter lug to lug. The male end links slope down so it's not as noticeable. Now go buy one and return it if you don't like it. Don't forget to post pics!


Thanks, I will!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

alec_kojro said:


>


Thanks for sharing that.

Not really a fan of the blue after seeing the video, looks darker than the images I've seen. Similar to my Seiko SNKL43 which is almost purple in some light. Still, the dimensions are great and it looks solid.

Would probably go for the black dial now.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Not really a fan of the blue after seeing the video, looks darker than the images I've seen. Similar to my Seiko SNKL43 which is almost purple in some light. Still, the dimensions are great and it looks solid.
> 
> Would probably go for the black dial now.


Honestly most colors look kind of different in their videos... I think it is a lighter blue in reality.


----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)

pickle puss said:


> I like 'em.
> But I wish they didn't have "Divers watch" on the dial


The dial is quite wordy isn't it? I can definitely do without "POWERMATIC 80"


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

fangtl said:


> The dial is quite wordy isn't it? I can definitely do without "POWERMATIC 80"


It's fine, super small text


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

To the people who have the watch, how’s bezel alignment? Mine is quite off...waiting to hear back from Jura about next steps. Lovely watch though!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

MikeTangoWhisky said:


> Mine was delivered today. Ordered from Jura Watches with a lead time of three weeks. Arrived after 10 days.
> View attachment 15629112
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel looks dark in your photo. How does the bezel color compare to the dial?


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> To the people who have the watch, how's bezel alignment? Mine is quite off...waiting to hear back from Jura about next steps. Lovely watch though!


Very slightly off to the right on mine. Let me know what Jura say.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Dennis K said:


> Very slightly off to the right on mine. Let me know what Jura say.


Thank you all for sharing. Being in the US, this is the kind of issues that stops me from purchasing as a return would be a PITA. If I were in the UK or EU, I'd take a different approach though.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Can I ask the people who bought the watch, how much did you pay? and how much discount did you get on MRP (maximum retail price)?


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I used a sitewide 20% New Year discount offer with Jura Watches. So I paid £576, which was a good deal.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Batboy said:


> If you're 6' 3" and _not exactly a streak of piss either_, then a 38mm watch could well look small. As watch enthusiasts, we can overthink wrist size. But overall body size matters too.


I am 6'1 with an 8.5" wrist and wear a 39mm Conquest most days and it fits great. With a smaller wrist, a 38mm likely fits him fine. If bigger guys wore watches with the same proportions as smaller guys, we would all have 60mm pie plates on our wrists, regardless of wrist size.

big watches these days are for fashion not function. A 38-40mm dive watch used to be oversized for the function. Now it's midsized and "too small" for many to wear daily. I will be happy when the giant watch fad is over and people realize that 36mm is a great sized watch for average sized people.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

WUS would be no fun if we everyone agreed. Fortunately, we all have different tastes — otherwise, we'd have little to discuss!

I'm afraid I disagree about 36mm. IMO, it looks weeny on average-sized people. (But then I've given up wearing anything under 42mm.)


----------



## karlsu (Nov 24, 2020)

Just got mine in the mail however I quickly sent it to swatch group nordic for it to undergo warranty repair for some qc issues. 

My issues:
(1) Dive time bezel cannot align with the indices on the dial.
(2) Hour and minute hand are not aligned when displaying times like 6:00.

Bummer.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

So update- Jura has terrible customer service I’m sad to say. I’ll give them another shot here in the future I’m sure but very poor experience with them after sales. Luckily was able to find local AD that does warranty work on Certina even though they don’t sell them.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Any rubber or leather straps from Certina (that are not croco) that would fit this watch? this 19mm is killing me...


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Any rubber or leather straps from Certina (that are not croco) that would fit this watch? this 19mm is killing me...


Can't go wrong with Barton silicone elite. Cheap and great quality with tge end keeper locking into the tail of the strap.

*not from Certina sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> So update- Jura has terrible customer service I'm sad to say. I'll give them another shot here in the future I'm sure but very poor experience with them after sales. Luckily was able to find local AD that does warranty work on Certina even though they don't sell them.


update- got the bezel aligned perfectly at the 12 position. All other markers line up well enough to my liking but now the 30 bezel placement at 6 is quite off. I don't mind it to be honest, but it's clear to me this is a manufacturer printing mistake. From the few I've seen in pics and videos, doesn't seem to be common issue. Too bad, I'll leave it as it as I'm happy enough with the watch now. New daily!


----------



## patrick516 (Apr 11, 2016)

Where can I buy this watch other than Jura? thanks


----------



## Nordlys (Jan 9, 2019)

I was hoping they would release a green dial version of this watch, as I already have enough blue and black dials. I almost pulled the trigger on a black dial when these were first released, but now I'm glad that I waited.

The green dial will be released at the end of April. I just pre-ordered one. 






DS Action Diver Automatic Green PVD coating, 316L stainless steel: SwissWatch | Certina


Discover the DS Action Diver - Automatic Green Watch ➽ Swiss Made watch ✓ Find a store near you




www.certina.com


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

Hoping to see an update with similar color ways in the 43mm case.


----------



## leefpeoples (Nov 5, 2007)

really like the trend toward smaller dive watches.


----------



## leefpeoples (Nov 5, 2007)

Wonder how that gold plating will stand up to heavy use?


----------



## esk (Feb 8, 2019)

karlsu said:


> Just got mine in the mail however I quickly sent it to swatch group nordic for it to undergo warranty repair for some qc issues.
> 
> My issues:
> (1) Dive time bezel cannot align with the indices on the dial.
> ...


I have the same issue with bezel alignment. Sent it back to swatch group through a local AD. How long did your process take and did it come back in perfect condition?


----------



## Stowe (Apr 8, 2011)

TheDutchman92 said:


> Can't go wrong with Barton silicone elite. Cheap and great quality with tge end keeper locking into the tail of the strap.
> 
> *not from Certina sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm currently debating on picking up this Certina, and found that Barton strap as option. I'm concerned the untextured inside of the strap might get hot, and gross, here in the southeast. Any thoughts on breathability?


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Loving mine so far. Just a couple seconds fast per day.


----------



## leeace12 (Jul 17, 2021)

tortugoala said:


> Loving mine so far. Just a couple seconds fast per day.
> View attachment 15996133


That looks amazing! Where did you get your strap from? I'm definitely looking for one like this for mine.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

leeace12 said:


> That looks amazing! Where did you get your strap from? I'm definitely looking for one like this for mine.


It's a nice strap. Cheap too!








Amazon.com: BARTON Elite Silicone Watch Bands - Quick Release - Choose Strap Color & Buckle Color (Stainless Steel, Black PVD or Gunmetal Grey) - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm & 24mm Watch Straps : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy BARTON Elite Silicone Watch Bands - Quick Release - Choose Strap Color & Buckle Color (Stainless Steel, Black PVD or Gunmetal Grey) - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm & 24mm Watch Straps and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## leeace12 (Jul 17, 2021)

tortugoala said:


> It's a nice strap. Cheap too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Am I the only one disapointed with the male endlinks on that almost-perfect perfect?


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

Jake31 said:


> Am I the only one disapointed with the male endlinks on that almost-perfect perfect?


I'd also prefer female endlinks, but since the lug-to-lug distance is so short it still fits me fine. 

If I had my choice of improvements to suggest for the next version: I'd bump the size up to 39 or 40mm, change to female endlinks, add a quick adjust clasp, and enlarge the date and move it down to the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

Hi to everybody!
This great model somehow was under my radar and I'm really happy that I've find it.
Want to make a NY present for myself getting the classic black version.
Could anybody give an advice where to get it for a nice price?
Jurawatch code BOX20 unfortunately doen't work. The codes I could find are only for 15%.
Taking into account high custom fees in my country any extra 5% would be nice.
Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

tortugoala said:


> I'd also prefer female endlinks, but since the lug-to-lug distance is so short it still fits me fine.
> 
> If I had my choice of improvements to suggest for the next version: I'd bump the size up to 39 or 40mm, change to female endlinks, add a quick adjust clasp, and enlarge the date and move it down to the 6 o'clock position.


i ordered this a few weeks ago from CW Sellors (same as Jura), got a 25% discount due to Black Friday so that was nice. 6 week back order on the black dial, waiting on it to ship from Certina to my home in the US.

I already have a 38mm CWard Trident Pro 600, so I’m interested in seeing how this will fit in comparison. The Ward wears very compactly on my 6 inch wrist, so the Certina wearing larger due to end links should be fine.

However, I mostly bought the Certina to be a nato strap beater bond watch so the end links shouldn’t matter so much for me (i plan on putting the bracelet back on my Ward and having it be the blingy black diver in my collection since it’s a little more refined that an the Certina).

Has anyone tried putting a 20mm nato on the Certina? Any issues? Normally it’s fine to put a 20mm strap in 19mm lugs, especially if it’s a thin nato like I plan to use (Blushark’s seatbelt strap styles).


----------



## seekwatch (Dec 31, 2021)

Demaratus said:


> i ordered this a few weeks ago from CW Sellors (same as Jura), got a 25% discount due to Black Friday so that was nice. 6 week back order on the black dial, waiting on it to ship from Certina to my home in the US.
> 
> I already have a 38mm CWard Trident Pro 600, so I’m interested in seeing how this will fit in comparison. The Ward wears very compactly on my 6 inch wrist, so the Certina wearing larger due to end links should be fine.
> 
> ...


Have you received it yet or were you given an ETA? 6 week wait time sounds like a lot.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

seekwatch said:


> Have you received it yet or were you given an ETA? 6 week wait time sounds like a lot.


Still waiting, just approaching 6 weeks now. I emailed Sellors earlier this week and they are reaching out to Certina for an update.

If you’re looking to buy now I did find an AD in Spain that had this in stock now I could share in a DM with you, but the price for Sellors was better with the Black Friday discount so I decided to go with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

I'm very keen on this and will probably buy from Jura...the website says in stock so why are they shipping late and from Certina directly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

TheDutchman92 said:


> I'm very keen on this and will probably buy from Jura...the website says in stock so why are they shipping late and from Certina directly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like 6 weeks to me:









Certina Watch DS Action Diver C032.807.11.051.00 Watch | Jura Watches


Certina Watch DS Action Diver C032.807.11.051.00 Watch available to buy online from £695.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

Demaratus said:


> Looks like 6 weeks to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, I was thinking the green or blue. I guess black is most popular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

TheDutchman92 said:


> My bad, I was thinking the green or blue. I guess black is most popular.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaaaand shouldn't have waited as they are both back ordered now too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

TheDutchman92 said:


> Aaaaaand shouldn't have waited as they are both back ordered now too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a good watch. It’ll be worth the wait. 

I also like the black with green dial and gold accents. It’s a bit like a Kermit but doing its own thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I still keep coming back to this watch, still not 100% on whether to pull the trigger. I think the male end links will make this wear too large for me on the bracelet.

Any owners paired theirs with a NATO and be willing to share some pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm so happy this watch exists. I want to buy the full green (C032.807.11.091.00). Found a deal on C24 from a dealer on Germany, asking 631€ + 10€ shipping (I'm in Europe, Portugal to be more precise). Do any of you happen to know of a better deal or is this one good enough? What discount should I expect?

Thank you


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I still keep coming back to this watch, still not 100% on whether to pull the trigger. I think the male end links will make this wear too large for me on the bracelet.
> 
> Any owners paired theirs with a NATO and be willing to share some pics?
> 
> ...


Mine will be here this week, and I bought it to use as a strap monster, so I’ll post some picks. Think it will look good on a green and red Dr No strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

tiagodvt said:


> I'm so happy this watch exists. I want to buy the full green (C032.807.11.091.00). Found a deal on C24 from a dealer on Germany, asking 631€ + 10€ shipping (I'm in Europe, Portugal to be more precise). Do any of you happen to know of a better deal or is this one good enough? What discount should I expect?
> 
> Thank you


If that’s with vat included that’s the best price I’ve seem and I shopped over a dozen eu jewelers on Black Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Demaratus said:


> Mine will be here this week, and I bought it to use as a strap monster, so I’ll post some picks. Think it will look good on a green and red Dr No strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one, appreciated.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Got here last week:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoShtraus (May 18, 2018)

Finally got this nice Certina model from local AD with 12% discount and 10% cashback. Costs me around 200 euro. According to my calculation this price is lower than Jura ( - VAT, - 25% discount) + delivery + custom clearance.

Fully satisfied with watch. Totally disappointed with the bracelet. Male endlinks and odd lug width is just the part of the problem. I'm more displeased with the lack of tapering (19 mm to 18 mm could be really considered "tapering") and, as a consequence, really chunky clasp that feels foreign to this watch. Think that regular clasp with no locking and diver extension would suit much better. Long links also doesn't suit the rather lite aesthetic of the watch.

Would be very grateful for any advice of the aftermarket bracelet with proper curved endlinks.
Or the rubber strap with curved endings.
Could find anything similar in Certina official replacements.
My only thought is to purchase Seamaster 19 mm rubber strap from Aliexpress and try if it will fit.
If yes then Uncle Seiko Seamaster bracelet could solve all the disappointment (female endlinks, nice and small links).
What do you think?


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

I got mine specifically to be a strap monster, and a 20mm nato fits fine on the 19mm lugs. That’s what I have above in the photo. I’d love a 19mm tropic strap to go with it, if anyone knows of a market if that size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDutchman92 (May 8, 2017)

Demaratus said:


> I got mine specifically to be a strap monster, and a 20mm nato fits fine on the 19mm lugs. That’s what I have above in the photo. I’d love a 19mm tropic strap to go with it, if anyone knows of a market if that size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko if you don't mind black.


----------



## Mdonna (11 mo ago)

Anyone know if it’s possible to buy an original bracelet for one of these models or a similar 19mm bracelet that will fit them? Really like the black & gold and blue & gold dials but would prefer either of those dials without the two tone bracelet? If I can find an alternative bracelet that will work then I will be ordering this watch.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Got a opportunity to get the green at a good price at €520 , quite fancy one . Be interested to know from any owners If its worth the money .


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

CPRwatch said:


> Got a opportunity to get the green at a good price at €520 , quite fancy one . Be interested to know from any owners If its worth the money .


I am after the green one. Would love to get it at that price - the best I could find was 630€ (from an online AD at C24) and lost the opportunity - didn't "pull the trigger" and someone else did. At 520 I think it is a steal. Without any intention of screwing your deal, is that a private seller with a deal for a particular watch or is it a dealer with various watches on inventory? If the latter, I would be interested as well.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Finally got one - my first Swiss automatic watch, and the most expensive watch I own. It definitely is above the Seikos, Orients and Citizens I normally wear. And the size is just perfect in my opinion. I was after a full green diver and couldn't find any other decently sized watch on the market, at a fair price.
Still on the "honeymoon phase", but I am loving it!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Seriously considering picking one of these up, are the hands flat or slightly curved?


----------



## ozthegweat (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow, this watch looks almost perfect. Now the 38mm only needs to get the same ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp upgrades the 43mm model got earlier this year. Certina pls.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

ozthegweat said:


> Wow, this watch looks almost perfect. Now the 38mm only needs to get the same ceramic bezel and microadjust clasp upgrades the 43mm model got earlier this year. Certina pls.


I think the aluminum bezel looks sharp, but a bracelet upgrade would be good, I found the bracelet to not be great (but love the watch on a bond nato). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozthegweat (Aug 28, 2021)

Demaratus said:


> I think the aluminum bezel looks sharp, but a bracelet upgrade would be good, I found the bracelet to not be great (but love the watch on a bond nato).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What don't you like about the bracelet?


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

ozthegweat said:


> What don't you like about the bracelet?


Links were thin and a bit jangly, clasp was pretty cheap feeling and light weight. Comparing it to the bracelet on a CW or Seiko Willard (or even the Alpinist reissues), I think it should be more comparable to those because the watch body itself is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just broke down and ordered the green variant I found on a decent sale (15% off). Not sure yet what this means for my Certina 41mm Precidrive DS Action… Might keep it or sell it.…not sure yet. I still prefer the brighter sunray green on my Precidrive and also like the red tipped second hand. My Precidrive has the adjustable clasp. Might try switch it over to make the ultimate 38mm Certina DS action watch. Only issue with this clasp is you can’t really fine tune the fit as their are no micro-adjust holes (the 41mm Precidrive models only have the smaller half link size bracelet links). Unless you have the perfect wrist size, you can only add or remove links so it usually fits either too tight or too loose with the micro adjust clasp all the way in. The shorter clasp with the half links is probably a better solution in terms of getting a good fit, but 3 micro adjust holes would have been better.










I was tempted to wait a year or two to see if they update these 38mm models to have a ceramic insert. However, I don’t really like the more olive green that the larger 43mm ceramic DS Action divers got.

I did notice on the Certina website that if you click on the PDF “Product Sheet” that under the “Bezel Material” heading it lists a “PVD Coating”. The larger 2022 43mm ceramic models don’t list this PVD coating on their product sheets (only say stainless steel bezel and ceramic insert), so I‘m assuming the PVD coating is applied to the aluminum insert on the 38mm models which should help prevent scratches. Either way, I think the only way to get a good match between the sunburst dial and bezel is with an aluminum insert.

Certina DS Action 38mm (green) Product Sheet: https://www.certina.com/en/watch_sheet/11001


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> View attachment 16711746
> 
> 
> Just broke down and ordered the green variant I found on a decent sale (15% off). Not sure yet what this means for my Certina 41mm Precidrive DS Action… Might keep it or sell it.…not sure yet. I still prefer the brighter sunray green on my Precidrive and also like the red tipped second hand. My Precidrive has the adjustable clasp. Might try switch it over to make the ultimate 38mm Certina DS action watch. Only issue with this clasp is you can’t really fine tune the fit as their are no micro-adjust holes (the 41mm Precidrive models only have the smaller half link size bracelet links). Unless you have the perfect wrist size, you can only add or remove links so it usually fits either too tight or too loose with the micro adjust clasp all the way in. The shorter clasp with the half links is probably a better solution in terms of getting a good fit, but 3 micro adjust holes would have been better.
> ...


I feel the same way about the green tone. I just don't like the tone of the 43mm version, with the ceramic bezel. The same way I don't like the green on the new Seamaster 300m or on the newer Longines divers. Too dark for me (I'm biased since green is my favourite colour, not just on watches, and I like it to be vibrant).The green on the 38mm, on the other hand, is absolutely beautiful to me. And the sunburst dial and the aluminum bezel is the perfect choice imo, for this particular style of watch. Ceramic is cool, but aesthetically it wouldn't work well on a 38mm diver, especially with this dial. I generally don't like the shiny nature of most ceramic bezels. And there are plenty of watches out there still using aluminum, purely for aesthetic reasons - like the BB58, the Omega SpeedMaster, the Seamaster that is supposed to resemble the vintage models (I forgot the name of it), etc. It just works. This is, of course, completely subjective to my taste.

And I don't think I ever scratched an aluminum bezel in my 10years of watch wearing (well, I don't wear them while doing sports or whatever, just on my regular life). And if it ever gets scratched, it is generally a cheap and easy swap, if you can't live with the scratches. If this particular one has some kind of coating protecting it, I have no idea. Mine is still absolutely perfect.

About the clasp, that would be the only upgrade I would love to have. I absolutely love the clasp on the bigger models, just like on the Mido watches. I really don't mind not having micro adjustments, since on-the-fly adjustments are superior imo, and you can basically use them as a micro adjustment as well. BUT oh well, I guess Certina thought that clasp would be too big for smallers wrists. And in some ways, I can understand why they didn't use it here. In my case, I am a male with a 17cm wrist, but I suppose people with smaller wrists, including women, are wearing this watch as well. I can live with it. But I sure wish they used the other one, or at least added more micro adjustments instead of the shi*** diver's extension. My wrist swells like crazy in the summer, and I can't find a confortable fit with this watch when it happens, because I only have one more microadjustment to deal with - I just ended up wearing the watch a little looser than I generally would, so that it remains confortable when the wrist swells.

Oh well, the fact that an affordable (well, that is subjective; but it is at a price I can afford) swiss diver exists in 38mm, alone, makes this watch worth it in my opinion. And an actual ISO diver rated to 300m, with a sapphire crystal and80h of power reserve. 

About your plans with the clasp, I am afraid you won't be able to use your older clasp in here, no chance. The widths are completely different (on this one it is 17mm at the bracelet, near the clasp). And this bracelet wasn't madein a way where you can remove the clasp without removing the following link. And on the other side, you also have the diver's extension to deal with, attached to the bracelet. You'll have to live with this clasp, if you want to keep the original bracelet.I still think it is an ok bracelet and clasp for a watch at this price point - I definitely have seen worse.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

tiagodvt said:


> About your plans with the clasp, I am afraid you won't be able to use your older clasp in here, no chance. The widths are completely different (on this one it is 17mm at the bracelet, near the clasp). And this bracelet wasn't madein a way where you can remove the clasp without removing the following link. And on the other side, you also have the diver's extension to deal with, attached to the bracelet. You'll have to live with this clasp, if you want to keep the original bracelet.I still think it is an ok bracelet and clasp for a watch at this price point - I definitely have seen worse.


Haha yeah figured swapping the clasp probably wouldn’t work. I’ll probably flip the 41mm at some point in the future after a Swatch partial service to have the battery changed.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

My green 38mm Certina DS Action arrived last night. Overall impressions were good, however, I had a problem sizing the bracelet. The last removable half link on the fold over clasp side of the bracelet would let a split pin slide right through it. I knew something was wrong as the pin came out too easily when I pushed it out the direction of the arrow. I’ve sized over 40 bracelets at this point including push/split pins, pin & collar and screw-pins and never had this problem. I’m very certain I didn’t punch the pin out the wrong way either, so I can only assume there is a problem with this link fitted to the clasp.



















I already reached out to the Francis & Gaye Jewellers in the UK whom I bought it from and they’ve been helpful in trying to fix this without me sending the watch back to the UK (I’m in Canada). I ended up bending the tip of the split pin a little and got it to stay in, but I’m not sure I trust this solution long term. Last thing I want is the bracelet opening and the watch falling off my wrist. I won’t be leaving the house with it until this gets properly fixed. I’ve tugged, pulled and twisted on the bracelet as much as I can and the pin seems well seated, so maybe it’s OK now?










The bezel and dial are a nicely matched kind of “emerald green”. It’s a darker tone than my 41mm green Certina DS Action Precidrive. I was afraid it would be much darker in person than photos suggested, but this thankfully wasn’t the case. It’s visibly green without being too flashy if that makes sense? I’m usually anti-aluminum insert, but in this case I really like the look as the colour match is something you couldn’t do with a ceramic insert. The 120 click bezel action is snappy with very little back play and everything on the bezel, chapter ring, dial and date window lines up well (Seiko are you listening?).

It’s curious to me that they didn’t put a small lumed hour marker along the date window like Seiko has done (SPB143, SPB187, SPB151 etc.). This Certina has room by the date window (so it doesn’t cut into the chapter ring like on the Seikos). It’s odd to me as both the Seiko’s and Certina are certified ISO6425 compliant divers, but apparently only one brand needs to have every hour marker lumed?



















The lume is what I expected. OK but not great. The bezel and hands are stronger while the dial’s hour markers have a thinner/weaker lume application. It looks brighter in the photo below than what it is in person. I really love the sizing. This feels like it wears very similar to the newer Seiko 38.5mm solar divers (SNE573, SNE569, SNE583, SNE585 etc.). Maybe no coincidence since they’re both at that 39mm mark. Both have fairly pronounced lugs, so while the watch bezel is a smaller dial they still have some decent wrist presence, while being light and compact on the wrist (my wrist is 6.5”). I threw it on my timegrapher and it was running +5/+6 SPD dial up. I have about 4 or 5 Powermatic 80s in my collection and they all run like tops (way more consistent than my Seiko 4R/6R movements which are all over the map). I do wish the tip of the second hand was painted red like on my Precidriv, but other than this and the bracelet issue I have few complaints so far.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Here’s a photo of the 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive (left) next to the 38mm Certina DS Action (right).










Here’s a photo of the 38mm Certina DS Action next to the 38.5mm Seiko SNE585.


----------



## Kinp (Oct 2, 2021)

OttoShtraus said:


> Finally got this nice Certina model from local AD with 12% discount and 10% cashback. Costs me around 200 euro. According to my calculation this price is lower than Jura ( - VAT, - 25% discount) + delivery + custom clearance.
> 
> Fully satisfied with watch. Totally disappointed with the bracelet. Male endlinks and odd lug width is just the part of the problem. I'm more displeased with the lack of tapering (19 mm to 18 mm could be really considered "tapering") and, as a consequence, really chunky clasp that feels foreign to this watch. Think that regular clasp with no locking and diver extension would suit much better. Long links also doesn't suit the rather lite aesthetic of the watch.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as you, I love the watch but dislike the chunky bracelet, and the male end links are ruining it imo. I want a curved steel or rubber strap, did you have success with the 19mm Omega strap? Does it fit well?


----------



## Vasiforlife (Aug 22, 2016)

Kinp said:


> I have the same problem as you, I love the watch but dislike the chunky bracelet, and the male end links are ruining it imo. I want a curved steel or rubber strap, did you have success with the 19mm Omega strap? Does it fit well?


I'd also be interested in an alternative strap/bracelet option for the same reasons. The male end links extend the effective lug to lug length too much that it just wears goofy. Any luck with the 19mm Omega strap?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’d just be happy if I had my watch with a working bracelet…. I’m kind of loosing hope that Francis & Gaye Jewellers is going to help me fix my bracelet on my brand new watch. Personally the male end links don’t bug me. They curve down so I don’t really think they make it wear that much differently compared to a negative end link.

Since receiving the watch at the end of June, they were quite helpful quickly addressing my email to sort out the problem with the link on the end of the clasp. I was told the part would take 1-2 weeks to arrive from SWATCH/Certina and then they’d mail to me in Canada from the UK. A few weeks past then they told me the postal service wasn’t working because of the heat wave but assured me they’d message me a tracking number when it ships.

Now a month later I message them…. Now I’m told the lady I was corresponding with no longer works for them. They said they’d check on it and get back to me. Now they’re claiming SWATCH was out of the bracelet clasp part, but it should be in stock by the end of the month. But they’re saying they ship it with Royal Mail which is supposedly going on strike soon….lol. I guess I just can’t win. Could be October or November until I get the parts I need to fix the bracelet.


----------



## Vasiforlife (Aug 22, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> I’d just be happy if I had my watch with a working bracelet…. I’m kind of loosing hope that Francis & Gaye Jewellers is going to help me fix my bracelet on my brand new watch. Personally the male end links don’t bug me. They curve down so I don’t really think they make it wear that much differently compared to a negative end link.
> 
> Since receiving the watch at the end of June, they were quite helpful quickly addressing my email to sort out the problem with the link on the end of the clasp. I was told the part would take 1-2 weeks to arrive from SWATCH/Certina and then they’d mail to me in Canada from the UK. A few weeks past then they told me the postal service wasn’t working because of the heat wave but assured me they’d message me a tracking number when it ships.
> 
> Now a month later I message them…. Now I’m told the lady I was corresponding with no longer works for them. They said they’d check on it and get back to me. Now they’re claiming SWATCH was out of the bracelet clasp part, but it should be in stock by the end of the month. But they’re saying they ship it with Royal Mail which is supposedly going on strike soon….lol. I guess I just can’t win. Could be October or November until I get the parts I need to fix the bracelet.


My condolences. That sucks! I hope they get it figured out and you can get your watch back soon.


----------



## Kinp (Oct 2, 2021)

Vasiforlife said:


> I'd also be interested in an alternative strap/bracelet option for the same reasons. The male end links extend the effective lug to lug length too much that it just wears goofy. Any luck with the 19mm Omega strap?


The sterile Omega 19 mm strap arrived, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I sent my Certina back to the AD, unfortunately the bezel could not be set accurately to 12 o'clock, as I read other comments, this is a recurring qc issue. 
If the Omega strap project is successful, I will be happy to let you know when I get it back. What I am sure is a waste of money is the steel Tissot PRC200 strap. The end links cannot be bent at an angle to fit. Next I will try the matte end link made for the Seiko SNXS series, the shape seems to fit. What was successful btw and looks good on the Certina is a 19 mm curved end rubber band.


----------



## Vasiforlife (Aug 22, 2016)

Kinp said:


> The sterile Omega 19 mm strap arrived, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I sent my Certina back to the AD, unfortunately the bezel could not be set accurately to 12 o'clock, as I read other comments, this is a recurring qc issue.
> If the Omega strap project is successful, I will be happy to let you know when I get it back. What I am sure is a waste of money is the steel Tissot PRC200 strap. The end links cannot be bent at an angle to fit. Next I will try the matte end link made for the Seiko SNXS series, the shape seems to fit. What was successful btw and looks good on the Certina is a 19 mm curved end rubber band.


Thank you for this information. I hope the bezel on your Certina will be fixed soon. Thankfully, mine lines up well.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Kinp said:


> The sterile Omega 19 mm strap arrived, but I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I sent my Certina back to the AD, unfortunately the bezel could not be set accurately to 12 o'clock, as I read other comments, this is a recurring qc issue.
> If the Omega strap project is successful, I will be happy to let you know when I get it back. What I am sure is a waste of money is the steel Tissot PRC200 strap. The end links cannot be bent at an angle to fit. Next I will try the matte end link made for the Seiko SNXS series, the shape seems to fit. What was successful btw and looks good on the Certina is a 19 mm curved end rubber band.


Can you post a picture of the watch with the curved rubber band and tell us where you bought it. I like the bracelet but would also like to have a curved rubber strap. Thank you.


----------



## andreimarinica (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey guys!

I'm currently very interested in this model, tried it on a few times and just fits me like a glove (I have 7 1/4 inches wrist but I do prefer somewhat moderately sized watches). 
I have a budget of around 1500-2000$ and looking for an everyday watch at around 38-40mm and although this one is the cheapest option, I like it the most. I've been looking at Longines Hydroconquest 39, Oris Aquis 41, Mido, Sinn 556 some vintage Breitling Colt models but I tend to gravitate back to the Certina.

The only thing that kind of bothers me is that movement. I'm buying this watch to be a keeper (to mark a special occasion) and I'm a bit worried regarding the longevity of this movement. I would have loved for it to have a classic eta 2824-2 that is known to be tough and easily serviceable. So my question to you is: do you think I should get over the movement thing and after 3-5-10 years just send it to swatch to replace it or whatever their policy is or should I look for other watches like the ones mentioned above?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

andreimarinica said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently very interested in this model, tried it on a few times and just fits me like a glove (I have 7 1/4 inches wrist but I do prefer somewhat moderately sized watches). I have a budget of around 1500-2000$ and looking for an everyday watch at around 38-40mm and although this one is the cheapest option, I like it the most. I've been looking at Longines Hydroconquest 39, Oris Aquis 41, Mido, Sinn 556 some vintage Breitling Colt models but I tend to gravitate back to the Certina. The only thing that kind of bothers me is that movement. I'm buying this watch to be a keeper (to mark a special occasion) and I'm a bit worried regarding the longevity of this movement. I would have loved for it to have a classic eta 2824-2 that is known to be tough and easily serviceable. So my question to you is: do you think I should get over the movement thing and after 3-5-10 years just send it to swatch to replace it or whatever their policy is or should I look for other watches like the ones mentioned above? Thank you for your input!


This watch can definitely be a keeper and mark a special occasion (any watch can). And don't worry about the longevity of the movement - I do believe it will easily last you 10 years without a need for a service. 

Plus..the Powermatic 80 is basically a modified/"slowed" down 2824 and is way more reliable, durable and accurate than the original movement, with 80hours of power reserve. 
If I would prefer a more premium 4Hz movement, sure - but at the price these Certinas are going for (like 650-700) the P80 is great. I own two P80s and both are working within COSC standards. 
Being a modified ETA, I do believe any good watchmaker would be able to service it. I don't believe the BS about it not being serviceable or regulated. 
And you always have the option to send it to the Swatch group - I remember seeing on Tissot's website that a full service (which, most likely, is a movement replacement) was less than 200€. I'd believe that it would be around the same with Certina.

To finish it off, it's a great watch imo. Super accurate, reliable and easy/cheap to maintain. If you like it and keep gravitating back to it, why not?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Francis & Gaye finally came through and mailed me out a whole new bracelet for my 38mm Certina DS Action. A little dissapointed with the quality of the bracelet though as one of the push pins seemed to be pretty loose as well in the new bracelet (not very confidence inspiring). Thankfully with 2 whole bracelets to canabilize, it was no problem to get it back into working order. I’d much prefer pin & collar or screw link pins, as push pins will inevitably fail at some future date. People always complain about Seiko and Citizen’s pin & collar bracelets but they’re without question the most secure way to ensure your bracelet doesn’t fall apart.










Anyhow the watch wears great and I love the size. Accuracy seemed really good (about +7 SPD on the wrist).


----------



## andreimarinica (Nov 23, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Francis & Gaye finally came through and mailed me out a whole new bracelet for my 38mm Certina DS Action. A little dissapointed with the quality of the bracelet though as one of the push pins seemed to be pretty loose as well in the new bracelet (not very confidence inspiring). Thankfully with 2 whole bracelets to canabilize, it was no problem to get it back into working order. I’d much prefer pin & collar or screw link pins, as push pins will inevitably fail at some future date. People always complain about Seiko and Citizen’s pin & collar bracelets but they’re without question the most secure way to ensure your bracelet doesn’t fall apart.
> 
> View attachment 16967041
> 
> ...


Just curious, I dont know if someone actually tried this, but what if you use a toothpick and apply a small amount of loctite on each pushpin gap? I think that should fix the pins in place, shouldn't it?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

andreimarinica said:


> Just curious, I dont know if someone actually tried this, but what if you use a toothpick and apply a small amount of loctite on each pushpin gap? I think that should fix the pins in place, shouldn't it?


I kinda doubt it. Usually you use this on threaded screws to prevent them from backing out. Without the threading, I don’t think the loctite would hold on anything. But I’m also no engineer so I could be wrong. The tension of the split friction pin is supposed to hold it in place. Best solution would probably be to find a slightly larger diameter of friction pin. I simply used a different friction pin when I encountered this problem and all the links seem to be reasonably secure. Or at least I think so until the watch goes flying off my wrist at some future date…

Either way, I don’t think I should be having to add loctite to a friction pin bracelet. This is the first time I’ve encountered this problem on probably 15+ friction pin bracelets I’ve sized over the years from various brands. My 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive didn’t have this issue either for what it’s worth and I’ve owned that watch for over 3 years…


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just some shots of two similar green divers together if anyone is interested. The green 38.5mm Seiko Prospex SNE583 solar quartz and the green 38mm Certina DS Action Powermatic 80. Both great options, probably just comes down to preference over Quartz or automatic. The Certina is probably objectively the better watch overall (nicer finishing, better bracelet, etc.), but it also costs more. The other watch is the older (now discontinued) green 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive.


----------



## podzap (2 mo ago)

Please post a pic with the rubber strap on the watch


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

podzap said:


> Please post a pic with the rubber strap on the watch


The 38mm Certina DS Action doesn’t come on a rubber strap as far as I’m aware and I don’t own any 19mm straps unfortunately.


----------



## podzap (2 mo ago)

mi6_ said:


> The 38mm Certina DS Action doesn’t come on a rubber strap as far as I’m aware and I don’t own any 19mm straps unfortunately.


they are apparently hard to come by in 19mm


----------

